# Problem with Oblivion



## le91688 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi im new to the site and i just got elder scrolls oblivion. When i start the game, it loads fine but at the main menu the sound goes crazy and sounds like crazy high pitched scribbling. The game shuts off shortly after. I tried disabling my sound driver(Soundmax) and it worked fine, but iwant to be able to hear the game. The game also does not work when i use my Logitech USB headset..

Any ideas on how to fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## le91688 (Mar 30, 2006)

UPDATE:

I've narrowed it down to just the sound files that arent working. This probably eliminates a driver issue. I think my Music.BSA is corrupted.


----------



## azhou11 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have the problem too...I have a Soundmax integrated digital audio sound card. Whenever I enter combat, the music starts getting all scratchy and screeching. I really don't know where to update my driver from....my driver's version is 5.12.1.3650

Could it be something about sound buffers interfering with the master sound in game?


----------



## le91688 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well i reinstalled and its DEFINATELY only the music... I dont understand how the sounds can work but the music wont...
Another update: The soundfile that is being messed up for my is Special/Test4title.mp3

It plays fine with WMP.. I think it might be a problem decoding mp3s...


----------



## azhou11 (Aug 24, 2005)

do you have a solution then?


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Latest 4-in-1 mobo drivers?


----------



## le91688 (Mar 30, 2006)

Im pretty sure my drivers are up to date.


----------



## azhou11 (Aug 24, 2005)

I found a Creative labs soundblaster audigy 4 at my Compusa..should I get it?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Turn off the music. I always shut the music down in every game. My real life is not scored musically so I feel it is unncessary in my games. Others may disagree and thats ok. I believe that the music in Oblivion is mp3 and that turning it off is a major fix for several problems with the game. I also edited the ini file to stop the opening videos everytime I load the game. www.gamefaqs.com has some help/cheats/info on the game.


----------



## azhou11 (Aug 24, 2005)

Try this Solution I found at the Oblivion boards:

"I had the tiny buzzing sound too, I was devestated because I thought I was gonna have to wait for a patch, but I managed to fix it with a simple solution. I have 5.1 speakers, and in control panel>sounds and audio>advanced i had the speaker settings set to "desktop speakers", i changed it back to "5.1 surround" and I haven't heard the tiny buzzing/ poor sound since."

I changed mine from desktop speakers to the normal surround sound, not the 5.1....and it worked


----------



## le91688 (Mar 30, 2006)

I deleted the music folder and it works fine now.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

le91688 said:


> I deleted the music folder and it works fine now.


Its a shame you had to do that, I find the music score in Oblivion really helps set the mood (even gives you some clues as to whats in the area once you've started to recognize the different nuances).

I remember reading about problems some people were having with their sound in the official Oblivion Forums and I think most were related to creative cards (I use an Audigy 2 ZS myself and haven't had any issues). Next time I'm back on them I'll keep an eye out for problems similar to yours and if I see some I'll make sure I drop back in here with a link for you.


----------



## sgl1 (Sep 6, 2001)

I just got the game too. If I have to spend $500 upgrading my machine it'll be worth it just to play this game seamlessly. Good luck. :up:


----------



## dethknite828 (May 26, 2008)

My Oblivion sound is normally fine, but it has recently started having white noise instead of every sound. All the sounds are either constant scratching(wind), a tick(menu buttons, footsteps), and there is no music in game or any voices at all. I have the latest drivers, and i haev a Soundmax Integrated Sound card. In the main menu, sound is fine, it is only in game that the sound screws up.


----------

